# How to collaborate to integrate a new platform preset?



## Javier Garcia-Gallo (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello I would like to collaborate to integrate wouzee into the presets for streaming. Can anyone give me some directions here? I see there´s Youtube, Twitch, etc. I want to add one.

Thanks,

J


----------



## Arkkis (Sep 8, 2014)

[removed]


----------



## R1CH (Sep 8, 2014)

We are not accepting any new services entries for OBS 1.


----------



## Javier Garcia-Gallo (Sep 8, 2014)

R1CH said:


> We are not accepting any new services entries for OBS 1.


I understand the Multiplatform version includes this OBS 1.


----------



## Niamor (Sep 8, 2014)

R1CH said:


> We are not accepting any new services entries for OBS 1.


I don't use any other services that are not listed already in OBS but I'm very curious to know why.


----------



## R1CH (Sep 8, 2014)

Because there are hundreds of tiny streaming sites that could potentially be added. Some sites also seem to think being listed in OBS makes them more "legitimate", so rather than having us have to decide on a case by case basis, we have stopped adding new services and recommend non-mainstream sites provide instructions for how to use the Custom RTMP service.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 9, 2014)

Also in the Multiplatform version of OBS, streaming services will be able to provide a plugin for users to be able to stream via OBS as if it was integrated, if they don't want to use the custom settings.


----------



## Javier Garcia-Gallo (Sep 9, 2014)

[removed]


----------



## Javier Garcia-Gallo (Sep 9, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> Also in the Multiplatform version of OBS, streaming services will be able to provide a plugin for users to be able to stream via OBS as if it was integrated, if they don't want to use the custom settings.


This I like. Either way I know there are many tiny streaming platforms (not our case), and it is actually not a search for legitimacy, it is more a willing to provide our content creators a simpler way to stream, but thanks.


----------



## Jack0r (Sep 9, 2014)

Yea, with the rewrite this will be possible, as stated. -Thread closed-


----------

